# IG Veterans HWs and 6th



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Now i may be missing a large point here but with the new snap shot rules do you think equiping IG Veteran squads with HWs in ADDITION to the usual 3 specials will become more common especially in smaller model count lists?

Obviously not all heavy weapons are going to benefet from this: lascannons are mortars probably wont but autocannons and missile launchers could and HBs would work really well I think. 

The ability to quickly fire of some HB rounds while moving cant be sniffed at since there is 3 of them and should the Vets need to hold an objective then suddenly they have a bit more defensive power thanks to Overwatch. 

May not be worth it if points are tight and in sucide melta squads dropped in by Valks but for Chimera Squads could be more it no?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

The fact that moved/didn't move is evaluated on a model-by-model basis helps a lot as well.


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

I think that regular Autocannon HWS's are perhaps back in fashion. Move them around and use them as mobile AA gun platforms (they have a high enough rate of fire to perhaps account for the inaccurate shooting). If you can get an order off, then feel free to scare any low AV fliers to death (and who says we need hydras for Anti-Air support?). 

As for Veteran Squads, i think Autocannons will be most effective, as with a high hit-kill ratio against light armour, you are most likely to do damage with that BS1 shot (if you hit at all).


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Having a couple of shots that hit on 6s is fairly poor... but could change the game for you. I think that sacrificing a couple of vets and paying the extra points isn't a great way of getting heavy weapons but that it depends how you use them.

On foot I would say heavy weapons are a waste: you sacrifice 2 lasguns so have worse firepower against enemy infantry while moving (for the most part) and if you do shoot the heavy weapons at vehicles then you waste the other weapons in the unit (spoecial weapoons might work, depending on range).... if that's the case then running would normally be a better option. Against fliers you would be hitting on 6s anyway so moving and firing doesn't give any extra penalties... but I would still prefer to run to get my T3 4-5+ save unit into a better position.

In a mech list I would say _absolutely_. Shoving a vet unit in a chimera means they can move 12" a turn and still get to snap fire, so having a heavy weapon will add to your firepower while not losing you much (and if you do stay still you'll have a 'bunker' to sit in while firing). Moving multiple units of vets forward each firing off a couple of auto-cannon shots at fliers would be pretty nasty: you lose nothing from moving and wouldn't be doing much damage elsewhere anyway and weight of shots will eventually start to tell.


... having said all that the choice of heavy weapon is all important. Obviously mortars are useless and I would say that lascannons are just far too expensive to have on a unit that isn't going to make good use of them. I really think its just the autocannon and possibly heavy bolter that it makes any sense to use. The missile launcher could work for a more defensively minded player, but if you are agressive then its probably a bit of a waste of points...
then again, people will make all sorts of weird combos work for their own playstyles, and thatr is part of what makes the game fun for me.


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

I forsee Harker, Heavy flamer, 2 flamers & autocannon with forward sentries sat in cover awaiting a charge, possibly with Stracken nearby to really upset people.

As for the other vet squads i see mass flamers, HW & forward sentries or suicide melta squads with demolitions without HW's as they cannot assault if they fire the heavy weapon


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

3 - Plasma Vets and an AC HWT in Chimeras will be a good Mech Gunline unit and is what I'm going to use in 6th Ed, although that build was popular in 5th Ed as well...unless people went the all - Melta vet route.

6" move and still able to fire out to 24", and in a ML/HB built Chimera, plus with that extra 1+ to Armour penetration...very tasty.

Melta Vets will be kept the same, just less of them for the above Vet build. I'll be getting more anti-tank from other units like the Manticore, Vendetta, Medusa, Demolisher and the like, as full strength Blasts are now more capable of taking out AV stuff.

I won't be using Doctrines at all as they're a points suck which only limits the choices throughout the rest of the list, and if conyinuing to go with a Mech IG list in 6th Ed then vehicles will need to be spammed even more now that Hull Points exist.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

What about suicide demo vets as an anti vehicle/monster hunters/horde killers

3 Flamers (hf is too expensive), Demo Doctrine, vox, shotgun serg

Comes in at 120

Move up, throw demo charge, serg throws frag grenades, 3 templates, and frfsrf for 15 slowing turn, snap fire 3d3 flamers, 14 snapfire shots.

If there happens to be a monster nearby 10 s8 ap1 armourbane grenades if they assault you (prey that they do in their overconfidence from their rules.)


----------



## shaggy (Jul 9, 2009)

Capussa said:


> I forsee Harker, Heavy flamer, 2 flamers & autocannon with forward sentries sat in cover awaiting a charge/QUOTE]
> 
> Harker gives the unit infiltrate and stealth. There's no need to pay for the abilities. Add in the heavy bolter and he's a no brainer.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

If you pay for the forward sentries they all get camo cloaks. That is +1 for that and +1 from Harker's Stealth for a total of +2. Stick them in a ruin and you have 2+ cover saves.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 9, 2009)

scscofield said:


> If you pay for the forward sentries they all get camo cloaks. That is +1 for that and +1 from Harker's Stealth for a total of +2. Stick them in a ruin and you have 2+ cover saves.


In the armory it says camo cloaks give them stealth. Having the same USR twice is still only a +1 to cover. I had that shoved in my face at a tourney without the time to change my list. I don't think I'll ever forget that rule lol


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Camo Cloaks were FaQed, they provide +1 to cover, not stealth now.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

The BRB changed that- camo cloaks now give +1 to cover. Allowing sneaky things like Harker's stealth to give the unit 2+... but disallowing a camo cloak Commissar Lord giving a 50 man platoon blob stealth.


----------

